# Tampon Left In Vagina - For Women Only; It's Gross!



## br625

The craziest thing happened to me and I have to share just to make you all aware! During my last cycle my husband and I had intercourse. Apparently I didn't take the tampon out beforehand, but never realized (not sure how this happened!) Anyway, after we were done I washed up and put a fresh tampon in. The days following, after my period ended, I noticed some unusual spotting and actually thought it was the semen making it's way out (why I thought that I have no idea). So a few days go by and I start feeling uncomfortable as if I have a yeast infection, so I went ahead and treated it with Monistat 1 (I can usually read my body quite well). Fast forward to a week later and I'm noticing unusual spotting/discharge....nothing I have ever experienced before. Also feeling like I have the start of a UTI. Another week goes by and I try one more Monistat 1 before calling a doctor. Still no improvement (i would usually feel fine in one day after treatment). The spotting continued (mostly colorless, sometimes pinkish) and I started to notice an odor. Brace yourself.....I started to smell like a decaying animal. I was driving myself crazy! My husband and I have been intimate, but fortunately the smell just started the last couple days so he never noticed. I'd be working around the house doing something and get a whiff and was like WTF is going on with me???? I literally thought I had some crazy infection, but couldn't quite put my fingers on the symptoms, as there weren't really any. Fast forward to this morning. Couldn't take it anymore, and truly did feel like I had a minor UTI, so I made an appointment with my gynocologist....THANK GOD!!!! The minute she examined me she saw I had a tampon wedged up in my vagina! I was shocked yet so relieved. Here I am 47 years old and never did anything like this before. I am so grateful I decided to listen to my body and made an appointment this morning, otherwise this could have turned into a very serious illness!!! The doctor used betadine to disinfect and put me on an antibiotic to be on the safe side. I cannot tell you how freaky this experience was! You can imagine all the googling I was doing....if fact, a stuck tampon was one of things I read about but never in a million years imagined I had done this. It all goes back to that very romantic night with my husband, a couple drinks later, and in the heat of the moment I forgot to take my tampon out. Bottom line is be careful with tampons and listen to your body if something doesn't seem right!


----------



## Gaia

Uhhh dont tampons come with a string attatched?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia

This post just makes me even more glad I use pads......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Gaia said:


> This post just makes me even more glad I use pads......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: You're lucky you didn't get pelvic inflammatory disease.

Couldn't he feel it????


----------



## br625

Damn string was nowhere to be found....my husband really pushed it up there! !f only I stuck my fingers up there for fun I would have known....but that's an entirely different topic for another thread. Looking forward to menopause!


----------



## Gaia

So... Your husband didnt see it down there or feel it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## br625

Hope: no he couldn't feel it, or at least he didn't say anything, but then again we had a couple drinks and we were being wild. I use very small, slender tampons. 

PID -- the thought freaks me out....I hope I'm in the clear!


----------



## WhereAmI

I'm glad you figured it out! Were you feeling ill at all? After my last pregnancy/birth (tmi ahead...)I had a lot of clotting, but my OB kept saying everything was fine despite how nauseous I was at all times. Finally I passed a massive clot and I remember feeling immediately normal again. One of the best feelings in the world! Lady bits need to breathe! 

I use the diva cup, so this whole issue could never happen to me. If we tried to have relations with it in the stem would probably bruise the H. Ouch for him, but I'm safe! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dixieangel

Happened to me once a long time ago. We knew something wasn't right...and figured it out right away. I could feel it, but my husband had to get it out for me..wasn't easy. If I remember right it was the dryness that made it obvious and also more difficult to get out. It only happened once...lol You never forget it again!...lol

Drinking too much cost me a visit to the doc and a round of antibiotics when my husband decided to go back and forth from vaginal to anal sex. LOL


----------



## Cosmos

You're very lucky you discovered it early because you could have gone into toxic shock, OP.


----------



## Coffee Amore

I've left the tampon in and not realized it for a week! This after 20 years of using tampons. It can happen especially if it's perhaps the last day of your cycle when the flow is very light and you have one of those small tampons. The string can wind around the tampon so there's nothing detectable "down there." I thought the smell was my husband and I asked him if he ate some cheese. Once I figured out it was me, I got the tampon out but it wasn't easy. It was lodged in so far I could barely reach it. Now I've made my vajayay sound cavernous, but it's not like that at all. :rofl:
Once you get a tampon left inside for a while you won't forget it again. I had to empty the whole bathroom trash afterwards that's how gross it was.


----------



## Gaia

Once again.... Im glad I use pads. Think ima stick with those. At least your reminded you have em on everytime you pull the pants down.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missmolly

It happened to me once when I was quite young, about 19 or so.

The smell was awful and I was too embarrassed to go to a Dr. 
SO I ASKED MY MOTHER AND SHE FOUND AND REMOVED IT.
She was a nurse. 

Thinking back, I can't imagine how I got the courage to approach her with this problem. Neither of us ever mentioned it again.


----------



## br625

WhereAmI: I had a bad cold all week so hard to lnow what was making me feel ill. I had a similar sitation after 3rd pregnancy/birth. I had a retained placenta and had to have it surgically removed after giving birth. A small pice remained in there for 3 months and I suffered terribly from cramps and bleeding. Finally the doctor did a D&C and found the problem. I was better immediatlely. I almost had to have a hysterectomy. Scary!

Trenton: If I do get Alzheimer's I'd already be thru menopause! (Alzheimer's is not a joking matter my Dad died from it just a year ago and I volunteer with those who suffer from it -- very sad)

Dixieangel: Yes the dryness was absolutely an issue. Usually when I ovulate I feel very moist (TMI) and this time around dry as a bone. I thought maybe it was the start of menopause. And OMG the vaginal/anal thing -- thank goodness you were drunk -- ouch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I almost bled to death from retained placenta. 5 pints of blood transfused and an emergency D&C during which I woke up and scared the doc cause she had her scalpel in my uterus. I asked her if I was going to die and she told me to shut up and lay down or she was going to kill me herself. Took me a couple months to recover. Boy that blood transfusion was awesome, I'd lost so much blood I was losing my eyesight.

Lost tampon is common. Most people remember when they start smelling bad. Sometimes I get o-c about if I took the last one out and double-check to be sure. Now they make those tampons you can use for more than 4 hours, it's easier to forget. Usually not life-threatening, just kind of weird. Especially if your H could have sex with you and not notice, most people think the V is a small place, but remember your kids big heads come through there.


----------



## working_together

WhereAmI said:


> I'm glad you figured it out! Were you feeling ill at all? After my last pregnancy/birth (tmi ahead...)I had a lot of clotting, but my OB kept saying everything was fine despite how nauseous I was at all times. Finally I passed a massive clot and I remember feeling immediately normal again. One of the best feelings in the world! Lady bits need to breathe!
> 
> I use the diva cup, so this whole issue could never happen to me. If we tried to have relations with it in the stem would probably bruise the H. Ouch for him, but I'm safe! LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm curious about the diva cup, how do you find it???


----------



## br625

Trenton: Now I can totally appreciate your sense of humor! I think anyone who has experienced Alz first hand has a pass and can joke all they want. It certainly helped my family and me get thru those tough years. I'm excited about the vaccine. I'm going to need it -- family history on both sides! Maybe we should start a new thread .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## humanbecoming

working_together said:


> I'm curious about the diva cup, how do you find it???


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_1_5?k=diva+cup+2&sprefix=diva+

I don't want to hear anything from the peanut gallery about me posting this...


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Had this happen to me, too, once when I was fairly young. And, you're right, YOU ONLY FORGET ONCE!

There is an upside to menopause, ladies, I am not missing my period ONE BIT...and I'm still horny as hell! Too bad I'm currently single!


----------

